# Smores anyone???



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2013)

Editedc to remove the link, per the rules. Recipe from Framed Cooks dot com.

Every things better with bacon right??

Bacon S’mores!

Yield: One glorious s'more, but recipe can be expanded indefinitely.








Ingredients

2 graham cracker squares

1 marshmallow

1-2 pieces warm cooked bacon (each piece being about 1/3 of a strip)

1 2 inch piece of milk chocolate

Directions

1. Toast the marshmallow slowly and lovingly over a grill or a campfire until it is soft and gooey.

2. Working quickly, assemble your s'more as follows: cracker, topped with bacon, topped with chocolate, topped with marshmallow, topped with another piece of bacon if you like, topped with the other graham square.

3. Press together gently and count to 50. At this point the chocolate should be soft...now take a bite and smile real big.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 30, 2013)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  . I know just the right little ones that will love these:













Cobby's 25th party-----Fajitas SMF 035.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 1, 2012





  these two can eat a pound of Bacon each ,given the opportunity
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  can't wait till I can afford a Belly and do my own, they will go nuts...

And S'mores are a go to for our Q's , this will bowl them over


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2013)

My two boys love bacon and s'mores. So I'm sure they'll love these. We need some more buckboard, better get some butts a brining!


----------



## webowabo (Oct 22, 2013)

Omg.. you just made my camping weekend day... was searching for easy smkked or grillrd camp desserts for this weekend... . 

And by golly Case.. you had me at Bacon! ....

Cheers!


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 23, 2013)

I've done S'mores with smoked pineapple before, but bacon sounds a lot better.













Smore1.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Jul 10, 2011


















Smore2.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Jul 10, 2011


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> I've done S'mores with smoked pineapple before, but bacon sounds a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add some grated coconut to that, oh yeah!!!


----------



## webowabo (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh yeah is right! Love the ideas..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2013)

One of the ways that we make smores is to buy the mini candy bars in the variety pack. Almond joy and peanut butter cup smores are great!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 23, 2013)

Never thought of that, I bet the peanut butter are Awesome!


----------

